# Lavender guru's needed - so many EO's to choose from - what is what here?



## RogueRose (Aug 27, 2015)

I've used lavender FO's before but never got any EO's b/c I didn't know which to pick.  It seems that there is also something called lavandin (grosso) (cross between regular lav and spike lav) and then there is regular lavender EO but there are different countries of origin like France, Bulgaria, Spain, Russia, Hungary, US (and I've seen probably like 3-4 others) - and all vary in price, some by 4-5x more than other oils.  If that isn't enough there is a something called Lav (Maillette).  Finally there is something called 40/42 ( indicates the  linalyl acetate content - I've seen other numbers that were similar in value to this).  The last one is supposedly one of the most popular for soaps and candles.  
After all that there is a variation of some of these that are "wildcrafted"...

So with all that said, I'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions when it comes to this EO.  I'm interested in it for more than scenting as it has a lot of medicinal benefits as well and like other EO's some specie or variations have different benefits or strength of effect.

So, are there any lavender gurus around here that can offer some input?

Just in case anyone wants to see what is offered, these places have a nice selection.

https://www.camdengrey.com/essential-oils/Raw-Material-Essential-Oils-F-O/

https://www.libertynatural.com/


----------



## lsg (Aug 27, 2015)

I like lavandula agustifolia ( French/fine) lavender essential oil.  It is more expensive, but has a lighter more floral scent instead of the heavy herbal scent of some mixes.  This link might be helpful:  http://mountainroseblog.com/notes-lavender-essential-oil/

Eden Botanicals offers competitive prices.  

http://www.edenbotanicals.com/lavender-high-elevation.html


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Aug 27, 2015)

I am not a guru by any means. I got my last lavender EO from BB and it smelled just like Colgate shaving cream,  both out of bottle and finished soap.  If that's a good lavender,  then OK, but personally nothing else lavender I have ever bought smells like Colgate SC and I would like to find another lavender EO notsomuch Colgate-sc-sniffing,  too.


----------



## mintle (Aug 27, 2015)

Not a guru here either, but I have some thoughts. I think lavandin brings a bit less of aromatherapeutical value, I have read that is does not heal wounds as well as lavender eo (any type), however it shares similar qualities in terms of relaxation. Lavandin is also cheaper and from my perspective lasts better in soap (while th smell is maybe a bit more harsh), so I usually use a blend of actual lavender and lavandin in my soaps (50/50). 

I find AOC lavender to have a very fine aroma, typical for ths herb, for the perfumery purposes I also have wonderful lavender absolute which is quite persistent and different than plain eo, And a bottle of Lavender Stoechas Luisieri, which does not smell like lavender at all (rather like labdanum or cistus, sweet, maybe musky). But I would never use these in soap due to the cost.

 Also, it is difficult to judge the actual smell of this plain lavender eo before sniffing due to different distillation process used by a particular supplier, unless you buy some standarized version like AOC, but then again the result may vary due to the properties of harvest each year. Which brings me - finally!  - to conclusion that I would just use a lavender eo you simply tried and like with lavandin in a blend for the soaping.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm not an expert by any means, but I find that many people like to start out with Lavender 40/42 because it's less expensive than some of the others and is a scent that many people associate with lavender. I really like Bulk Apothecary for many essential oils. They have a decent price (especially if you're buying more than an couple of ounces), and I've been really happy with the quality. Here's a blurb about the different Lavender EO's from BA's website:

Lavender Oil Varieties

Lavender 40/42 – This essential oil is the most common choice for applications in glycerin soap, candles, perfume, and cosmetics. The “40/42” refers to the balance of Linalool and Linalyl acetate esters, which is what gives it such a consistent floral scent. It also has a balsamic woody undertone with a floral, herbaceous fresh scent.
Lavender Bulgarian – This is the choice if you’re looking for a rich lavender floral scent that is a little fruitier and mellower that the 40/42, and with less of a camphoraceous smell. This one smells more like fresh lavender.
Lavender French – A simple, sweet, floral note that has been a very popular choice.
Lavender Population Oil – This sweet, green scent offers a lot of therapeutic benefits.
Lavender South African – For a fresh, sweet, floral-herbaceous odor, this is a good choice. It also has a touch of the African veldt.
Lavender Spanish – This essential oil has a fresh, floral herbaceous odor.
- See more at: http://www.bulkapothecary.com/essential-oils/lavender-oil/#sthash.vTrhRZIq.dpuf


----------



## not_ally (Aug 27, 2015)

The Bulgarian is definitely my favorite of those I have tried, many of the ones listed. I like the floral/mellow/non-camphoreous aspects.  It is enough of an additional cost that I don't use it in soap, though.


----------



## vmakkers (Aug 28, 2015)

I've tried a couple of lavenders from different suppliers and I have to agree that I prefer BAs 40/42 blend out of the other 40/42 blends I've tried. Piping rock seemed to have more of an herbal medicine smell but BA's is a little milder. Sometimes I blend the two together. BAs prices aren't too shabby either especially if you catch them during a sale or free shipping code.


----------

